# Human Food?



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Is it okay to feed your dog human food? By this I mean cooked beef or chicken. :roll:


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

I would imagine that many would disagree with me but i feed my dogs a mixtrure of dry food with stuff like steak and potatoes, or ground beef and carrots,.. if you look at the indrediants in most high end dog foods they contain those things, and don't have the corn and soybeans that the cheaper foods have....here is a link: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com.... if you look at the 5 and 6 star foods they all have human grade ingrediants


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

dude if your dog is not alergic go for it!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

My dog loves human food. xD


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

human food is pretty darn rough on the digestive system...there tends to be a lot of salts and what not. plus i heard quite a few times cooked food is not very good for dogs. i guess it depends on how much your giving your dog. when i train onyx i cut string cheese into little cubes and rip up pieces of lunch meat for treats. i do this if i want to teach a new trick or command or something. this way they think they are getting lots of treats but really its only one piece of string cheese or ham. most dogs are more satisfied with manny smaller pieces of treats then one big treat that is gone in a second. 


just be careful as to what your feeding your dog. some human food can be very bad. i give onyx my scraps every now and then...i used to give him potatoe scraps as well but i found out they are bad for dogs.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

when you cook meat it loses a lot of the nutrients that the dog would be able to absorb if it had been raw, plus jessica is right about the amount of sodium, our needs for it are a lot more than a dogs. Occasional treats like cheese crumbles, or frozen carrots for teething, apple slices for treats, etc. I dont give my dog ANY food from the table, begging dogs are one of my peeves.


----------



## Big Bubba (Aug 28, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> when you cook meat it loses a lot of the nutrients that the dog would be able to absorb if it had been raw, plus jessica is right about the amount of sodium, our needs for it are a lot more than a dogs. Occasional treats like cheese crumbles, or frozen carrots for teething, apple slices for treats, etc. I dont give my dog ANY food from the table, begging dogs are one of my peeves.


Amen to that I cant stand a begger dog. When its dinner time around here bubba goes and lays on his bed and only eats when our table is cleared no scraps for him.We feed him twice a day,once in the morning and once around 6:00. I give him carrots for treats he loves them never thought about apples. I will have to try that one.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

My dog doesn't beg. @[email protected]


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Big Bubba said:


> Amen to that I cant stand a begger dog. When its dinner time around here bubba goes and lays on his bed and only eats when our table is cleared no scraps for him.We feed him twice a day,once in the morning and once around 6:00. I give him carrots for treats he loves them never thought about apples. I will have to try that one.


if onyx is in the kitchen while i cook he begs...his way is just laying down all nice like while staring at me with some whining here and there. but now he isnt allowed in the kitchen or in the same room while ne one eats. he knows to stay out of the kitchen on his own now.


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

my dogs love baby carrots and apple slice's i use the for treats ..


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

My dogs LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE apples. LOVE them. More than anything I give them. LOL.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

PBN said:


> My dog doesn't beg. @[email protected]


Doesn't mean you won't create the habit. If youre gonna feed him human food, feed him raw fruits, meats and vegetables, and don't give your dog anything during YOUR meal time, because when a dog learns that something is ok, they run with it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> My dogs LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE apples. LOVE them. More than anything I give them. LOL.


Apples and Ice cubes LOL

Chino loves him some ice cubes!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

The biggest rule of thumb in my house is that it should be raw or non-processed. For instance, I will bake chicken thighs or ground turkey (I don't like to give them raw poultry but I know a lot of people who do) but no seasoning and all veggies/fuits are raw. We give bananas, apples, carrots, bell peppers, cucumbers, lettuce, cabbage, zucchini, squashes, parsley, broccoli......we eat a lot of fresh fruit and veggies and they get little bits here and there. They also get Jif peanut butter....because choosey moms choose Jif! LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> The biggest rule of thumb in my house is that it should be raw or non-processed. For instance, I will bake chicken thighs or ground turkey (I don't like to give them raw poultry but I know a lot of people who do) but no seasoning and all veggies/fuits are raw. We give bananas, apples, carrots, bell peppers, cucumbers, lettuce, cabbage, zucchini, squashes, parsley, broccoli......we eat a lot of fresh fruit and veggies and they get little bits here and there. They also get Jif peanut butter....because choosey moms choose Jif! LOL


Oh yeah can't forget the jiff!!

couldnt you fill a big kong up with a bunch of cut up veggies in a peanut butter base? that'd make for a ncie treat!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Apples and Ice cubes LOL
> 
> Chino loves him some ice cubes!


lol onyx loves ice cubes after a very long walk...he likes his veggies to. he loves carrots and frozen broccoli. along with bananas,and apples. i dont really buy him store treats. i just get a big steak and cut it in cubes and freeze them those are his treats.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> lol onyx loves ice cubes after a very long walk...he likes his veggies to. he loves carrots and frozen broccoli. along with bananas,and apples. i dont really buy him store treats. i just get a big steak and cut it in cubes and freeze them those are his treats.


Good idea.... I go to sams and there's some really good deals, i could freeze some meat like that...


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Apples and Ice cubes LOL
> 
> Chino loves him some ice cubes!


LOL. Maile loves her some ice cubes as well!!! She LOVESSS them! She knows when we open the freezer drawer she RUNS to the kitchen and waits to see if one falls out. Theyre like treats to her!! WOO! Free treats!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Oh yeah can't forget the jiff!!
> 
> couldnt you fill a big kong up with a bunch of cut up veggies in a peanut butter base? that'd make for a ncie treat!


I also freeze them in ice trays! Mine all love ice and having a frozen mashed banana mixed with peanut butter and diced apple cube is like Christmas!! LOL

Just a reminder to be careful with the ice cubes when your babies are hot!! It can cause bloat!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> I also freeze them in ice trays! Mine all love ice and having a frozen mashed banana mixed with peanut butter and diced apple cube is like Christmas!! LOL
> 
> Just a reminder to be careful with the ice cubes when your babies are hot!! It can cause bloat!!!


oh i know about bloat. heck, i dont drink ICE water if ive been out in the sun, room temperature water hydrates better, less shock to the body.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Maile only gets ice if shes been inside for a while. Thats ACTUALLY how I found GP. I was looking to see if ice was okay for dogs and I clicked a link that brought me here and someone talking about how they gave ice to their dogs and they bloated. But the iced treats sound kinda good...Im gonna hafta look into that!!!!


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

has anyone ever feed their down corned beef?


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

When I cook for myself, I usually pull a bit of the ground meat or chicken or whatever aside and don't season it. 
Beef and whatnot I'll just put in his bowl raw, he got an unseasoned chicken breast off the pit at his first BBQ. 
I always give him his portion long before the people eat (his is always done first anyway), and I haven't had much problem with begging yet.


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Doesn't mean you won't create the habit. If youre gonna feed him human food, feed him raw fruits, meats and vegetables, and don't give your dog anything during YOUR meal time, because when a dog learns that something is ok, they run with it.


dogs and kids have way to much in common, only dogs are smarter


----------



## JordanRHughes (Jun 30, 2010)

We fed our dogs human food all the time. All fresh food though, nothing with preservatives.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Just wanted to add be careful of things like chocolate, onions, grapes, raisins, nuts and a few others.
DANGEROUS PEOPLE FOOD FOR PETS


----------

